

Show HN: Coogyloop – A time-waster for iOS - adonisbc
http://coogyloop.com/

======
foxpc
This actually does seem fairly interesting.

Though, not sure if a touch-screen is the best thing for this kind of games
because of a bit of the delay? Any functionality to account for that? :)

Sadly, don't have an Apple device and can't try it properly.

EDIT: P.S. The demo does seem to do the event on mouse release which kind of
feels bad.

~~~
adonisbc
It's a pity you can't test it on an Apple device, it's always good to have
some feedback. To be honest I started developing the game with Javascript
(hoping to release it with phonegap) but, as you said, I found that the
performance wasn't that great. I then switched to Swift (for the first time)
and I was really happy with the native performance.

I kept my javascript prototype though and put it on this landing page. In my
mind, it was just to offer a preview of the real app.

Anyway thanks for the comment on the mouse release. I'll definitly fix that!

Hope you'll have the chance to test it on a device at some point!

------
loumf
Nice. Two things

1\. When I tapped to remove ads it asked for Touch ID before I know what the
price is. I just cancelled. I couldn't find a price anywhere

2\. I feel like I should get more points the fewer times I let the ball go
around.

Nice game.

~~~
adonisbc
Thanks! I'll try to answer:

Regarding what you say about removing the ads, it is true, but it seems to me
that it is the same thing everywhere (at least for the apps I tried). Then
right after you use Touch ID it will tell you the price, and you still have to
confirm if you want to buy it or not (it's just 99 cents btw) Just one more
thing, after purchasing the app removal, the app has to closed and reopened.
Sorry about that, but that's how it is

Regarding the points, if you are quicker you'll get the bonuses, and if you
wait too long you'll break the combo. I felt like this was a good way to
reward speed.

Let me know if you have any other comment!

~~~
loumf
I'd put the price on the button if I were you. Not everyone has memorized IAP
flow.

------
photoGrant
I love it. Enjoy my 99c as much as I'll hate my rage!

When I purchased it, the ad's didn't disappear though, FYI.

~~~
adonisbc
Thanks mate ! We really appreciate it :) Yea, just close completely the app,
re-open it and here you go. Sorry about that, but that's how it is.

Enjoy the rage ;)

------
technimad
Great sound design.

